# The Only Way Is Essex proudly shows off her 17 stone body in daring nude shoot



## 1300 Class (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-17-stone-body-daring-nude-photoshoot.html

Yes, I know its from the _daily fail_, but in this case..







Hurrah.


----------



## DELIMAN092262 (Apr 11, 2011)

The sad thing is to the main street “fashionists”, she would be considered huge. To the people that visit the lovely ladies on the paysite, she could be called “small?”


----------



## Dromond (Apr 11, 2011)

She looks just about right to me.


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 11, 2011)

She is beautiful and that is a classy shot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful woman.


----------



## J34 (Apr 11, 2011)

DELIMAN092262 said:


> The sad thing is to the main street fashionists, she would be considered huge. To the people that visit the lovely ladies on the paysite, she could be called small?



Yup, seems like no one is satisfied


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 11, 2011)

J34 said:


> Yup, seems like no one is satisfied



Hopefully, SHE is satisfied and that's all that really matters and according to the headline she is, so there you go.

She is beautiful.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 12, 2011)

Whilst the show is awful (but I've watched it a few times hehe) she does seem very confident on it. I was very very surprised the first time I saw her because the show is all about skinny girls with boob jobs (think a UK the hills) but nothing is really mentioned about her weight. Shes not been brought in as 'the fat one' just another member of the cast.


----------



## Dorktacular (Apr 12, 2011)

I think she's hot!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 12, 2011)

Smokin.  .


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 12, 2011)

She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 12, 2011)

DELIMAN092262 said:


> To the people that visit the lovely ladies on the paysite, she could be called “small?”



not small, per se. but not that big big, either.
she's cute - i'll leave it at that.


----------



## Cors (Apr 12, 2011)

Adorable woman, gorgeous pic! I'm glad to hear that her weight is not being emphasized ont the show. 

It bothers me somewhat that the shoot wouldn't be considered daring had she been thin though.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wonderful woman!

--Just to sad to read all the comments on web articles that mention this topic.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 15, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Smokin.  .



Plussssss Juannnn.... :wubu: lol


----------



## Con (Apr 16, 2011)

really beautiful woman, and it's awesome that she says she feels confident and happy.


----------



## Christov (Apr 16, 2011)

She seems ni-

'The Only Way is Essex'

*NO*.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 19, 2011)

She is beautiful. Love the pix.


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish my bootie was like that <argh>


----------



## joswitch (Apr 20, 2011)

Australian Lord said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-17-stone-body-daring-nude-photoshoot.html
> 
> Yes, I know its from the _daily fail_, but in this case..
> 
> ...



No idea who this is, but that's a nice pic!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2011)

mel said:


> I wish my bootie was like that <argh>


Honey, even her tush isn't like that. Nothing is printed without being airbrushed to death. Believe me--the pic has been altered somewhat as is industry standard (I used to model) -for all you know you just might have a bootie like hers and even if it isn't, it is probably bootiful to a lucky someone.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 5, 2011)

Seems she is intent on loosing weight.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ins-hits-bootcamp-sports-bra-tiny-shorts.html






Plenty mor epicks to fap over I suppose.


----------



## Dromond (May 5, 2011)

It sounds like she's more into getting fit than losing weight. You can be fit and fat, you know.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2011)

Australian Lord said:


> Seems she is intent on loosing weight.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ins-hits-bootcamp-sports-bra-tiny-shorts.html
> 
> ...



I am so sorry for your impending loss.


----------



## Adrian (May 6, 2011)

Count me as one who thinks she is good looking. If she wants to lose weight on her own O.K. but, if it is due to press from the outside world well then that is sad. I do like her tummy!


----------



## manc93 (May 17, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-shows-17-stone-body-plans-slim-size-12.html

The latest article to feature this great British woman. If we ignore the text and admire the pictures, it's great! 

View attachment article-0-0C18F2EC00000578-498_306x741.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen the new one on her too. The only thing that gets me: by losing weight/changing size, she thinks she's going to become the 'old' her. 

Hope for better health and a body image you want, certainly; just don't expect it can change your personality. If you've changed as a person since putting on weight, it's not going to change _back _by losing it. :huh:

She can be the 'old' her without a new dress size. It's in her head.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 18, 2011)

mel said:


> I wish my bootie was like that <argh>




I say bring on that booty in the nekkid thread. Let us find out.


----------

